# Marshall JTM45 Super Tremolo Bluesbreaker combo 1966



## Guv'nor

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marshall-JTM45-...0QQihZ008QQcategoryZ10171QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'd appreciate better pictures specially showing the electronics. Don't you think?


----------



## superleadfixer

Guv'nor said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marshall-JTM45-Super-Tremolo-Bluesbreaker-combo-1966_W0QQitemZ180050850580QQihZ008QQcategoryZ10171QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I'd appreciate better pictures specially showing the electronics. Don't you think?



+1


----------

